# niceic domestic installer



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

With showing joba to the NICIEC the inspectors are normally quite easy to get along with, they will just need to see the completion certificate for the jobs you have done.
They normally just need too see that you have a good knowledge of testing and filling in the forms.
As long as you have issued a certificate you have complied.


----------



## waide76 (Mar 7, 2008)

can a d.b change be classed as one of the "big" jobs as you have to notify local council????


----------



## cornishsparks (Oct 14, 2007)

As a DB change it is notifiable once its done but you do have 28 days if your with the NICIEC. but you do have to do a full test on existing circuits and issue a full completion certificate, also upgrade bonding and main earthing conductor.


----------



## sparkie (Apr 2, 2008)

we first joined elecsa and had the same issue, we decided that we would use the profit to pay building notice and did several sample jobs. We do lots of commercial and they will accept a commercial as an example (offices) as understanding.:thumbsup:


----------

